

Show HN: My app in 4 weeks is done - chriseidhof
http://chriseidhof.tumblr.com/post/12463947123/met-has-launched

======
mgw
It's funny that just this past weekend I was looking for something like your
product. I've imagined it more to be a webapp with mobile client though.
Something like <http://highrisehq.com/> but more personal. (A PRM instead of
CRM, one could say.) It should keep in sync with my address book (or rather
replace it at some point) and tell me not only what I know about the people in
it, but also what interactions I had with them. Ideally it would augment that
information with things it can find out on its own over Facebook and the web.
(A bit like Gist, although I've found the information it can find to be
useless most of the time.)

Does anyone know of a product, besides Met, which comes close to what I'm
looking for?

Congratulations on your launch!

~~~
mgw
Thanks for all of your suggestions! I will try all of the products and will be
happy to help with feedback.

------
aymeric
Related app request from Loic Le Meur:
[http://loiclemeur.com/english/2011/03/its-time-for-
personal-...](http://loiclemeur.com/english/2011/03/its-time-for-personal-
asshole-proof-crm.html)

You should contact him, you might get some endorsement :)

~~~
chriseidhof
Thanks! I'm aware of the blog post, but forgot about it =). I will definitely
get in touch with him!

------
dclaysmith
Congrats on the launch.

I like the idea--I definitely see a/the "problem" you hope to solve. I'm
terrible with names so if I run into someone ("James") and they introduce me
to their friend, kid, wife, etc. I'll jot down their name in the "Notes" field
in "James"'s contact ("James's wife is 'Jane'"). Next time I see "James" and
can't remember his wife's name, I can check my notes. It's not perfect but it
works-ish.

The $3.99 might be a bit high for what I consider a "it works slightly better
than my free hack" app. MVP and all that so sure there is more to come...

~~~
Cushman
Out of curiosity, how much would you expect to pay for something that works
slightly better than something free?

~~~
dclaysmith
I guess $0.

That's a problem with apps that only add incremental value to existing apps
(Contacts). I don't expect the dev to create it for free but I don't like
paying for what I think Apple should have done differently to begin with
(create an "Add Note to Contact" function).

Now, I'd gladly put up with advertisements. And (oddly) I'd probably give the
guy a $5 donation if I found myself really using the app.

I like the idea of a PRM app (see @mgw's comment). Maybe that's where the OP
ends up going--justifying his/her $4 price...

------
Nemisis7654
I just want to say that this is awesome. Congratulations on the launch. I do
not have an iOS device, so I cannot use it. However, the whole blogging about
building an app in X amount of time is a great idea and I am definitely
considering doing this in the future. :)

------
uniclaude
Congratulations for launching!

I like the simplicity and the concept, and I can already imagine what kind of
jokes we may see popping on the net if your app gets popular.

I admit I was put off by the price though, but I may not be the core of your
target, which I assume is people who do a lot of networking. I'd install an
ad-supported version any day.

~~~
chriseidhof
Thank you, good to know. How much would you be willing to pay to remove the
ads? $0.99? $1.99?

~~~
uniclaude
I would be willing to pay $2 if I use the app often and if I see it
updated/maintained at a decent rhythm. I know it may not be "normal" to take
the frequency of updates into consideration when paying, but it is my personal
point of view.

------
_matt
Huh, neat. I made something similar recently (but a web app instead):
<http://www.recordr.net>

Still need to add Gmail (et al) contacts importing / syncing - until then, I
think it is just a bit too arduous to get the basic info in there.

------
robjohnson
This idea of documenting everything through the process from idea generation
to publishing is very interesting. I keep thinking that these types of
storyboard explainers might be useful in a lot of contexts - tech startups
especially.

------
mike-cardwell
It would be cool if that giant phone on your front page was interactive.

~~~
chriseidhof
Yes, I had thought of that. Maybe I should do it. But where do you draw the
line? Implementing everything would be a massive amount of work. Or maybe it
should be just clickable, not really editable.

~~~
bignoggins
I think that's a waste of time. Discoverability of apps is primarily through
the store, not the web site, from my experience. I don't think it would be
worth the effort. Cool idea though.

------
sunkencity
I don't see why I would use this over just the normal contacts in iOS, or just
notes. Why is there a PIN code? It's not like it's a banking app. Why no
photos?

~~~
chriseidhof
In most cases, you are right.

Because some of these notes are confidential. To give an example, suppose you
know somebody has a rare disease. Or you know if they think bad about their
boss. In case you leave your phone unlocked on the table, you don't want
people to see this. The notes field is just a bit too accessible for those
cases.

Re: photos, that's a good idea. I haven't felt the need myself to add photos,
neither did any of the beta testers. It would be trivial to add, but any
feature added is very hard to remove. I'll add it when it becomes painful not
to have it ;)

------
teja1990
First of all congrats Chris. As dclaysmith already said price is little high
except that, it'll really help in remembering all those minute details :)

------
edu
I like the app, but I've a couple of feature requests already... the biggest
one is: my meetups often consists of more than one person.

------
stc043
congratulations for the launch . The app looks promising. If only there was an
Android version :D .

Btw a simpler site for mobile devices would be nice . I am visiting the site
using opera mini from an android device and I'm not able to see the text
properly.

~~~
chriseidhof
Thanks! I agree on the simpler site, I'm going to make a mobile version. Maybe
even tonight ;).

------
fduran
silly question, what are the advantages of an io domain, name availability...?

~~~
chriseidhof
Just the availability =). And it's a bit nerdy. It's quite expensive though,
compared to regular domains :(

~~~
fduran
thanks, I was worried I wasn't getting the I/O references :-)

